# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  My Marine Fish Keeping Days are Over

## Gary R

Well it had to come one day ....and now it as  :Frown:  

The Tank let go of its water soaking the carpet and the surrounding area....The tank is now 11 years old and it looks like one or maybe two of the silicon seals have perished and been leaking into the cabinet frame work without me realising it, which put some strain on it resulting it giving way under the weight of it.
I have tried to save all of the corals and fish in large containers without any luck ....the fish are all ok as they went in the sump...but unfortunately i have lost all of my corals including my prized SPS.
I used to have four Marine tanks on the go, but as time as gone on my Mrs as asked me to do away with them as we redecorated the rooms which they were in and as a fool i agreed with her, ending with just the big one in the back room.
If i had kept one of the others running i would not be in this position and all would of been ok 

Anyway the time as come and the tank as now been removed from the room and it looks like the Mrs as claimed that room as well.
As the saying goes....you should never put all your eggs in one basket when it comes to keeping marine fish, as i well know.

I will be still around as i have a nice size pond outside full of Koi fish which the Mrs will never get that removed  :Smile:

----------


## Reddevil

oh dear not good

----------


## Gary R

I do miss not having a marine tank .......  :Frown:

----------


## lost

I am so sorry to hear this bud at least give it some time maybe start a smaller set up?

----------

*Gary R* (19-11-2019)

----------


## Gary R

I walked pass the tank this morning which is now in the back garden to see about getting it tipped as the Mrs was moaning about it being out there.

----------


## lost

" the Mrs was moaning " been there done that :mumbles:

----------


## Gary R

As you can see there was 2 x yellow tubes full of rock and corals 

I went from thismy tank 2013.pngIMG_0931.jpgIMG_1982.jpg

to this

IMG_2666.jpgIMG_2660.jpg

Just because i did not have another spare tank running.

----------


## lost

Am so sorry to see this mate i do hope you dont give up :Frown:

----------

*Gary R* (21-11-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Anyway how's your tank doing ?

----------


## lost

20191114_155753.jpg
getting there but i have had a prob with my water but fingers crossed a different fish shop will help

----------


## Gary R

That's the best i'v seen it Dave ......Think i will be tapping you up for some frags if i ever get another tank  :lol: 
What probs you got with the water ?

----------


## lost

I dont know if you can see them but there a re tuffs of algae every were and this stuff on my coral , my readings were fine but i am thinking it was the tds of the water they were using . I have change shops now

----------


## Gary R

Next time you do a water change just use your fingers to pull it off at the same time using the tube to suck it up.

Then start vodka dozing  :Wink:

----------


## lost

got loads out today but can not shift that stuff in the picture my water is going through a rowa then cheto reactor and i am still getting it .Hopefully going to see if i can get a uv steriliser soon

----------

*Gary R* (26-11-2019)

----------

